
Show HN: Typomatic – add animated text to videos - dangerden
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/typomatic-add-text-animation/id1097518424?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
======
brudgers
Curious if there are plans to apply the algorithms to other platforms.

